# Lead Testing Results



## beecee30 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello All,

We are moving into a house that was built in 1958. Since my wife is pregnant, we decided to have a comprehensive lead inspection of the interior and exterior of the house. Not surprisingly, the inspection reveal small amounts of lead in a few areas of the home. Luckily the majority of the house is lead free. My main concerns are with the lead paint found in the exterior front trim. Here are the depth readings and lead amounts found:

Depth Index pb pb error 
Exterior Win. Trim Wood Positive 2.52 1.5 0.19

A Exterior Trim Wood Positive 7.34 1.4 0.4

A Exterior Win. Sill Wood Positive 5.82 1.1 0.2

A Exterior Win. Trim Wood Positive 8.2 1.5 0.4

A Exterior Door Trim Wood Positive 5.08 1.2 0.2

The paint is peeling in several areas of the above trim. Would it be a good idea to have all of the trim repainted before moving in? 

Thanks for your advice.

Brian


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless your wife is going to go chew on the wood trim, your fine. 

The danger of lead is if you sand the trim and it gets airborne or your kids chews on it.

My house was built in 52....and now doubt has lots of lead based paint in it. We have 3 kids....all is good.

Just avoid creating dust with it. Vacuum up any dust you make. And paint over every thing that might have lead paint.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Well said ddawg. 

The concerns are not nearly as dramatic if you use common sense.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Instead of sanding if you do decide to repaint use a stripper.
There's lots of safe to use strippers that encapsulate the lead and can peel lots of layers in one treatment.
Peel Away, Soy or Citrus strippers come to mind.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would also suggest that your wife not do any work in the dirt near the house (flower beds, etc) until after the child is born, or you have the soil tested.

I would be more concerned with soil contamination from previous chipping, flaking, sanding, of paint than the current flaking.


----------



## Ben25 (Jun 14, 2014)

My house was built in '59. I didn't get it tested for lead paint because it was just assumed that it was there. We painted a decent amount of it and made sure that there was no paint peeling off. Our daughter just turned 1 and got tested for lead. Results came back with nothing detectable. 

It is very important to make sure nothings peeling though, because they will eat ANYTHING!


----------



## beecee30 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks all! We've removed the tiles via a lead abatement company, and will be painting over the wood trim.


----------

